# Duck Hunting: Ice Breaking Survey



## tbarks (Sep 19, 2014)

I am a student in an engineering class trying to do research on a project. Please help me by taking my survey below. Any comments or other questions are more than welcome. Thank you!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/TLYDKRR


----------



## PnR_Productions (Feb 15, 2010)

Took the survey, you may want to make it so you can check more than one box on a few of the questions. I'm fairly positive you can do that on survey monkey.


----------



## tbarks (Sep 19, 2014)

ok thanks


----------

